# Your starting PG will soon be signed...



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mike James

and he's gonna surprise alot of you guys who say ....... WHO/WHAT/WHY?


I talked to him today and he sounded close to a 3 yr deal with Houston, if not them, it'll be NJ or Milwaukee


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Talked to him where?

I'm interested.. the guy looks to be pretty solid, really, if unspectacular.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Color me also a Mike James fan.

He looked great whenever he played in Detroit. And for Boston he was like a one man press/fast break. Unless I've got him confused with Boston's other young point guard.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :djparty: 

He's gonna fit in perfectly with the team, he was my ideal choice for Houston all along given their budget. Now let's hope you're right Caron....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here's my opinion on Mike James:

He doesn't try to do too much, he understands his role...he's a floor leader, can run a team, but can also score the ball if needed....he's solid on defense and can hit the 3 ball....he's got a great attitude, he's a likeable person who would (i'd imagine) get along with everyone in the locker room, and he's young and hungry.....


if it doesnt show i wanted him back in miami and not dooling, then i'm saying it now....Mike James is one of my personal favorite players (alot based on speaking with him and knowing the person he is) and I hope he gets a chance to go somewhere to show his skills...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If he signs with us, is he doing so knowing he is the starting point? From what I've read it's still up in the air on who will fill that position when the season starts. Is that position going to be handed to him or is he going to have to earn it? I think the front office still thinks Lue can start the season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> If he signs with us, is he doing so knowing he is the starting point? From what I've read it's still up in the air on who will fill that position when the season starts. Is that position going to be handed to him or is he going to have to earn it? I think the front office still thinks Lue can start the season.



well nothing is handed to you in this league....It'll be the best option between him and Lue, which I don't even think is close...Mike James is alot better than Lue


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

CARON, two questions for you sir. Who the heck is Mick James? And second, can I get your thoughts on Caron Butler being a part of the O'Neil trade to LA, being he is your boy and all? Its been a while since I have read your posts man, so I probably missed your reaction. If you want to send me a private message instead, no problem. Peace.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

oh HELL YEAH. He's been my #1 all along...And don't think Shaq_Diesel's making this up...he's got connections!! And why would he go to NJ or Milwaukee when he's pretty much guaranteed to start in Houston?


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

no doubt he will be a solid PG in the league
and way better than Lue, M.Jackson and Wilks


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not familiar with his game but he sounds good. I'm not a fan of Lue starting but didn't know of anyone else. The Bucks also have some interest in James. They have the MLE and vet exception they can use.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm a huge Mike James fan, this is a great signing. Seriously, James is a starter quality point guard that will thrive playing with T-Mac and Yao, and will allow Tyronn Lue to come off the bench where he belongs. Any idea how much the contract is for?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Now we need to get rebraca


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We haven't signed Mike James yet, all we know is that his first choice is Houston... which means nothing when he is asking for a big chunk of the MLE.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

is this going to happen... i wuz happy when i found this info out but ummmmm iz this true. plus we kinda also need to sighn a 2 guard cause jackson will prob play the 2 so who will be his back up? we have to many forwards(tel me something i didnt no lol) so we need to start tradding. i under stand waiting for a while intill the free agency market slows down but come on its almost aug and we got one true point guard!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Jackson will probaly play the 3, and McGrady the 2. I'm not crazy about Piatkowski being the 1st backup, even less with Gaines. Do we still have Adrian Griffin under contract? He seems to be a solid defender who can play either the 2/3.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Jackson will probaly play the 3, and McGrady the 2. I'm not crazy about Piatkowski being the 1st backup, even less with Gaines. Do we still have Adrian Griffin under contract? He seems to be a solid defender who can play either the 2/3.


nachbar should be the main backup for the 2/3. when he was actually given a chance, he played fine and he can shoot the ball.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

James and Bucks reach an agreement.

If Etan Thomas passes his physical with Washington, James will sign with the Bucks. Damon Jones is on his way out and might go to Seattle.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

DO WE PLAN TO START TYRONN "I AM NOT A STARTER" LUE?????


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Jones may end up in Seattle. Sonics officials have talked to some teams about Jones as a player and person and are strongly considering him to replace Brent Barry, who has signed with San Antonio.


Well atleast Antonio Daniels will be a little more flexible to transfer if Jones signs with the Sonics.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Damn.

TJ Ford, anyone?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sit J Jackson in the bench, Let Nashbar start the game.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> James and Bucks reach an agreement.
> 
> If Etan Thomas passes his physical with Washington, James will sign with the Bucks. Damon Jones is on his way out and might go to Seattle.


Well that sucks. I dont really understand why anyone would rather sign for a team that isnt much of a contender and he might get to start if Ford's injury is worse than it seems, compared to a team that should be a contender for the next couple of years and he is pretty much guranteed to start. Maybe the Rockets managment saying that they are OK with Lue starting turns them away? And why is Jones leaning so much to seattle as opposed to Houston? :upset: I hate rumors!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Any news on the point guard situation? I haven't picked up the Chronicle the past couple of days.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Any news on the point guard situation? I haven't picked up the Chronicle the past couple of days.


Chronicle hasn't had any Rocket news in the past week really.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

what do u think we will do for a pg?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Any of these three would make me happy
Mike James, Antonio Daniels, Damon Jones. Anyone but Tyron Lue i think he is a backup and that is all we should use him for barring injury.

Also Troy Hudson might want a piece of what we got down here in H-town.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sad sad sad, James to Bucks is almost a done deal... apparently being under the guidance of Terry Porter is more important to him than a starting job with the future champs...
Still, i can't help but to think money's somehow involved in this. Gawd dangit I'm so sick of seeing my favourite FAs being picked up by other teams... :upset: 
Oh and Loren Woods was signed by Raptors too, I don't see why we couldn't sign him considering WE HAVE NO BACK UP CENTER!! :upset:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I read somewhere today that Troy Hudson is getting frustrated with Minnesota management since he deal is not done yet.

They "agreeded in principle" to a six year deal and now Minnesota is not sure if they want to lock him up for that amount of time since he is just coming off injury.

Hudson has asked is agent to start contacting a few teams, Houston being one to fields some offers.

I can see Minnesota's concern. I think the rockets should step up and extend him an offer sheet. Maybe 3 or 4 years at 4 to 5.5 mil per year? As everyone keeps saying, just about anything is an upgrade from Lue as the starter. Lue will be very good coming off the bench.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Damon Jones is out of the picture now that he's signed with Miami. I like Troy Hudson but do we have enough money to throw at him?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How much would it take to get the rights of Milos Vujanic from the Suns?


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> How much would it take to get the rights of Milos Vujanic from the Suns?


I doubt it'd take too much, seeing as they have Barbsa and Nash.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just thought i'd bump this......better late than never right?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> just thought i'd bump this......better late than never right?


lol yah we're all happy that he's FINALLY arrived... dunno if he'll be our starting PG when Sura comes back though!


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> just thought i'd bump this......better late than never right?


----------

